# Wooden ring - cores?



## Dino (24 May 2014)

So I'm looking to turn a few wooden rings, I'd like to try some with and without the metal cores but...I don't have any metal cores. 

The only website I have seen selling them is an American one (http://www.bangleguy.com/RIng_Supplies.html).

I am just wondering if anyone has any experience in these things, and maybe some advice in general when turning rings.

Thanks guys!


----------



## yorkshirepudding (26 May 2014)

Never seen any on sale on my travels. They look as if they'll work out expensive with postage, VAT, etc.
Difficult what to suggest for something that bet different. Inlays perhaps?


----------



## Dino (26 May 2014)

The only reason I thought of them is because they'd add durability. I'm a little worried about the rings not surviving the test of time.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 May 2014)

Dino":2m97ip36 said:


> The only reason I thought of them is because they'd add durability. I'm a little worried about the rings not surviving the test of time.


I have made a few rings including some in lignum and they don't last because whichever way you turn them you have weak points in them. Either you need to have them with a band of something like metal, acrylic etc around them or use wood that is laminated in different directions e.g. cross and end grain. If anyone knows a different solution I'd be pleased to hear it as they are potentially a good little seller. 

Pete


----------



## Richard Findley (26 May 2014)

Hi Dino

I have made a few wooden rings, although I couldn't vouch for their longevity. Bangles, being much chunckier by their nature should stand up better.

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=3298

This gives an intro but doesn't actually tell you the technique...

This one should be more help...

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com...TID=14592&KW=wedding+rings&title=wedding-ring

HTH

Richard

PS Sorry I can't help on the metal supplier


----------



## Dino (26 May 2014)

I've watched a fair few videos on how to turn them, and what Pete says makes a lot of sense - its exactly what I was worried about. That's why I figured the metal core would be a great idea, as that shows up in a lot of the videos too.

This method looks promising. I think I shall give that one a shot. Plus the end result looks pretty nice.


----------



## nev (26 May 2014)

Another possible solution?
Cheap stainless rings/ bands for example.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat ... c&LH_BIN=1 to inset into a wood of your choice?

To the wood whisperers, would the following be feasible?
cut a small blank, an inch or two square x half inch?, drill a hole to _internal_ size of steel ring and turn a recess to inner wall of hole to depth of thickness of ring, then (the science bit  ) soak or steam the blank till flexible, and 'force' the steel ring into recess??? allow to dry then turn.


----------



## Dino (26 May 2014)

Nev that's....actually a fantastic idea that didn't occur to me at all.

I'll be giving that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## nev (26 May 2014)

Hope it works  but for a quid including postage worth a punt i suppose.


----------



## Spindle (26 May 2014)

Hi

Why not insert the metal ring into the wooden one?

Take a metal tube of suitable size, (too large for the intended finger). File some saw teeth into one end and use it to cut recesses into the ring stock, (don't cut all the way through). Cut lengths of similar tube and epoxy into the blanks so as the surface of the tubes is below the surface of the blanks, fill the annular recess with CA / Epoxy - sawdust mix.

Turn the rings as normal being careful to centre the work between centres for the out side and lightly grip in a protected chuck to bore the inside.

Regards Mick


----------

